# Moderators



## David Pence (Apr 9, 2010)

You know, one of the consequences of the fact that most of my time dealing with TTF is working with the server and engine and not with the actual site itself, is that I neglect to thank the moderators for all their hard work keeping this site together. TTF would be a SPAM filled disaster area for one thing without their vigilance.

So my thanks to Beorn, Chrysophalax, Gothmog, HLGStrider, Sharky, Talierin, and YayGollum. Sorry I don't do this more often.

It's also interesting to note that a few of our moderators have been at the helm nearly as long as TTF has been online, which, by-the-way, will be ten years in May.


----------



## YayGollum (Apr 11, 2010)

It is no large deal, towards the not acknowledging things as well as towards how awesome I am.  I shall seize this opportunity to toss a head bob of respect at the ithrynluin person, in particular. Dude, when did you become so responsible? Whenever it was, it is not seen as an especially negative thing by myself. I thank you muchly.


----------



## chrysophalax (Apr 13, 2010)

I wish to second Yay. Ithy, you're amazing! 

Thanks, dapence. We appreciate your appreciation!


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 17, 2010)

Yup. Great job Mods! 

And ten years...wow. Well, if I think about it...I guess that shouldn't surprise me so much...I've been here over seven years, and TTF was well established before I showed up.


----------



## Walter (May 22, 2010)

YayGollum said:


> I shall seize this opportunity to toss a head bob of respect at the ithrynluin person, in particular. Dude, when did you become so responsible? Whenever it was, it is not seen as an especially negative thing by myself. I thank you muchly.


Aside from Ithy I think that this forum owes two other moderators also some appreciation, even though they are no longer at the helm, namely Anc and ReadWryt...


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree with all of the appreciation above. All of the mods I've known in my time here, current and former, have been truly excellent (I may have disagreed with this or that particular decision to move a thread or some such, but never saw them be anything but fair), and I'm only just beginning to grasp how incredibly rare that has become. My humble thanks to all. There are too many to list individually, and yet I cannot seem to remember many more than already mentioned. Sad, knowing how hard they all worked. Well, they all deserve a note of appreciation. The few others I can remember are RangerDave, Lantarion, and Grond. Of course, knowing my memory, probably one them will turn out not to have been a mod at all. :*rolleyes: Regardless, thanks to them for their astounding contributions to this forum and to any and all others that toiled at the often thankless task of mod-ship.

Wow. Ten years. That is...mind blowing. It seems like only a few months ago when I found this place...although in reality I know it was long, long ago. And there were many here long before me (though not as long as you might think, I found TTF long before I actually worked up the courage to join, probably early 2001, maybe give or take half a year--can't have been earlier than late 2000, didn't have net access back then! :*eek.

EDIT: Nóm remembered more of them, yay! And Ciryaher! Gah, so many awesome people!

Just found this in the old poll about whether you consider the moderators evil. Now _that_ was a fun thread! Beorn convincing two people that Anc is actually a girl. Priceless! I died of laughter.


Beorn said:


> > Originally posted by Webmeister
> >
> >
> > > I was given a suggestion for a description for the moderators ... What do you think?
> ...


So, I take it WM's feelings about the mods have evolved over the years? Mellowed somewhat? XD
And EEK! That's a lot of quotes within quotes!


----------



## Confusticated (Sep 12, 2010)

Walter said:


> Aside from Ithy I think that this forum owes two other moderators also some appreciation, even though they are no longer at the helm, namely Anc and ReadWryt...


 
Of course Turgon, Grond, Arvedui, Lantarion and more all did much appreciated moderating of our forum.


----------



## David Pence (Sep 12, 2010)

I think that was actually a 'joke' I found in another forum.


----------



## Turgon (Sep 13, 2010)

I never did any work as a moderator. I just used to load up the Moderator Control Panel to make it look like I was busy and then sneak off to the secret moderator room to feast on the free buffet!

Congrats on the ten year anniversary, by the way, and thanks to all the mods past and present who put in so much work to keep this site ticking over.


----------

